# So how do you find the perfect prop?



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

So I understand how certain features of the prop affect performance, pitch, diameter, cup, number of blades, and I understand that it is pretty much a trial and error process and highly individualized process that is very dependent on your individual needs, but how do you reach prop nirvana without amassing a collection of props? Are there any situations where you can try before you buy? When you work with a custom shop, do you send it back for modification until its perfect for you? What is the process like? Or is collecting 3-4 props before you find the right one seem to be the norm? Curiosity got the better of me sorry if my question is a little ignorant but thinking of shopping for a prop for our skiff, LOL!


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Lots of research, time and money!
Can't speak on custom shops, but I know places like West Marine let you return props as long as they don't gets marked up. Also do your research on aluminum vs stainless steel. I'm a SS man myself.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

when I put my new hatsu 50 tldi 2 stroke on ,my skiff in 2014 it was new territory as I had no experience with that motor. I ran the stock prop for a while noting rpm's etc. I knew I wanted a great hole shot and a lot of cup so I did a lot of reading on the various props available. there are a lot of like new used props on the market from guys experimenting so I got a used powertech SWC 3 blade and hit it pretty close. used it for a while then found a like new SWC4 that I suspected was pitched a little too high. I put up with it and during that time kept raising my motor higher and higher, glad I left it alone as now that I am running it super high it hits the perfect rpm for my motor as there is less water resistance with the prop at the surface.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

If you contact Propgods in Sarasota and let them know your current prop specs, RPM's, and speed they can get you pretty close based on calculations and past data. In the past they have also sometimes had a prop laying around that they can send as another one to test. https://propgods.com/


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Perhaps the easiest way to figure it out is to talk to someone that has the same boat and motor combo as you do, or at least very similar and run what they run. Forums like Microskiff are usually a good resource. Next is talking to a custom prop shop, especially one that is familiar with your boat/motor combo. You can also call Powertech customer service. They are pretty helpful and will get you close. 

When you run your skiff, take note of various rpm and speed numbers, upwind and downwind, upcurrent and down current if you are in an area that has lots. Take note of time and distance to plane, how much throttle is needed, and how it performs and feels at various trim and jackplate settings. Once you have a good data set detailing performance at various settings, you can talk with a prop shop and they should be able to use that info to get you a really good prop. A lot of prop shops will allow you to try different props and exchange at no charge as long as they don't show any wear marks.

On my last skiff, I tried 6 different props to get the performance I wanted and even had the final prop worked just a little to fine tune it. My current skiff was propped perfectly right out the box from Jack Foreman. The guy is a skinny water prop wizard.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Depends where you're located and how shallow you want to run.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

You call Jack Foreman and do what he says to do.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

You find a group of people with the same skiff and engine, and harass the shit out of them..


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

On my big boat, I work with a custom shop that will tune it until it's perfect. But at 100 mph, that boat is a lot more prop- sensitive than a skiff. And those props would not be cost effective for running in shallow water all the time. On my skiff, I bought 3-4 till I got it right. Kept the second best as a backup and sold the rest. Usually only lost $50 or so when I turned them.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

You either buy one off ther shelf or buy one from someone who makes them. Sure an off the shelf prop will work and it might be perfect. I went straight to 2 builders to find 2 props that work exceptionally well on my set-up. I think Foremann and Baumann have a pretty good idea of what they are doing, they just fast forward the process for us.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Props Gods helped me out before. Good customer service. Told them my specs and what the boat was doing and they got it right first try. About to do the same for my new boat.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

You really want to know? Of course ya do..

You learn from everyone else's failures, and when possible you capitalize on them.

For example, I sold a brand new prop for $200 rather than pay the shipping and restocking fee.
It worked well, but it wasn't ideal. The guy who bought it took advantage of my mistake, which in this case was impatience.
I could have waited for the 4 blade...

Someone here is liable to have your exact motor, and has already taken the time to discover what you might get for free if you just ask the right question of the right person.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Back a few years ago, I suggested the forum members could offer up their spare or current prop for others to try. Meet at the ramp, you bring a prop they bring a boat. You go fishing together and come away with good data for YOUR boat. A few did but for the most part it never gained any traction here and the thread slipped into obscurity. Maybe there are enough now to make it work.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

A good prop shop can get you sorted with one or two props. If you are local most will offer both props and take a deposit then you go run them and keep the one that gets you there. Foreman usually nails it first try. That beats dicking around for a year like I’ve seen some of you do testing shelf props.


----------

